# How big of a area do you cover?



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I few years back I reduced my coverage area due to being so busy! I'm now faced with looking at increasing my coverage area again due to being so slow. Right now I only go 75 away from home base. Been thinking of increasing to 100 to 125 miles. What do most of you all do with coverage? How miles do all of you travel out.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

My husband covers a 50 mile radius from our house, but that includes three states CT, MA, and RI.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm at approx 35 mile radius. I'm content helps with being able to handle more private homeowner and broker work with bank work.


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

we cover a one hour radius from the shop. if they want a property father away than this they have given extra on the trip charge. I stay away from the western part of the state(ky) because not enough property to service they are to far apart from one another. not sure who you work for or with but I know some areas they are trying to get me to take but it is to far for us you can pm me and maybe I can help good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I cover about 60 miles for routine services and repairs*

or anything that is an in and out quick job, and about half of that for initial type services. In most businesses you would be able to travel a bit further for the larger job, but this business it different in that respect, at least in my experience. If I get assigned something that doesn't fall into these guidelines, I will go look at it. You never want to pass up a cupcake job just because it's a couple mile too far.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Back in the day I've been 7 to 9 hours one way away to cover remote properties. 

I would usually be given a route and trip charges for each. 
I always did trip and route planning prior to accepting the route. 
Some times I'd have to ask for more trip fees to make motels and expenses work. 
I had the coordinators trained on my way when they would call hat in hand.

I made it work, but you can count on the fact that when you travel like that nothing ever works
out exactly as planned!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

bcollins said:


> we cover a one hour radius from the shop. if they want a property father away than this they have given extra on the trip charge. I stay away from the western part of the state(ky) because not enough property to service they are to far apart from one another. not sure who you work for or with but I know some areas they are trying to get me to take but it is to far for us you can pm me and maybe I can help good luck:thumbsup:


We basically stop at Madisonville. I can't make any money over around Paducah and we gave up Louisville and Lexington years ago because the crews there were difficult to deal with. They are spoiled with so much work close to them that they want a fortune to travel 30 miles.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We are starting to do some more work for a couple of nationals again, but still mostly private.
We don't go more than 35 miles, however with that radius we cover 125 zipcodes.
The county I live in alone has 68 towns and none are more than 30 minutes aways if that.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

depends on the direction of travel. furtherest point in our area is about 80 miles from the shop. in the other directions, furthest point could be 30 miles.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just my County is the size of CT. I cover it and 2 others. ...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Gee I feel like I am not doing enough. I only cover about a dozen zip codes and less than 10 cities. Most jobs are less than 20 minutes from the house and less than 10 minutes apart. 

We have a very high concentration of foreclosed properties in my area. 

We have entered into doing rehab work now so we will be ranging farther out, but that pays more too.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I try to stick to 60 miles out but I'll do up to 250 with a "out of area fee" and the job is predictable (they send me pics) and profitable. Most times that are far away I will work out a "bundle" between a number of nationals so that I hit at least 2 or three with each having the "out of area fee".
My plow route takes two days each snow and each day is over 250 miles..


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

*Out of area*



garylaps said:


> I'll do up to 250 with a "out of area fee"


Those "out of area" properties and trip fees can be great now in the slow season, but not so profitable when you get a lockbox order 250 miles away in the heat of the busy season and spend a day driving 500 miles for one trip fee. The mindset of the "nationals" is that once you agree to a out of area trip fee on a property you are married to that property.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

*Coverage Area*

I cover 5 counties, mostly Rural northern MN. Can be a challenge at times when it comes to route planning and truck stock as population density is low and cities are few and far between.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MNP&P said:


> I cover 5 counties, mostly Rural northern MN. Can be a challenge at times when it comes to route planning and truck stock as population density is low and cities are few and far between.



I have places where towns are 100 miles apart..............


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

MNP&P said:


> Those "out of area" properties and trip fees can be great now in the slow season, but not so profitable when you get a lockbox order 250 miles away in the heat of the busy season and spend a day driving 500 miles for one trip fee. The mindset of the "nationals" is that once you agree to a out of area trip fee on a property you are married to that property.


We run 3 crews and cover about a 75 mile radius from our office. We have occasionally done further out properties with an additional trip fee, but have run into this issue as well. The trip fee is all fine & dandy on the initial order, but when you get another order 2 months later asking you to drive 150 miles one way to resecure a door or board a window, it's not really work getting off of the couch for!


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

I learned that when I covered a larger area I always had the bs orders the farthest from my office. When I did cover 70-90 miles I rarely received any local work. Now it's the opposite. If i get a bs order I ccan complete while out going to the grocery store if needed.


----------

